# Feature Request: power off option while recording (all PVRs)



## Walt G (Dec 23, 2003)

Often, I start to watch a program late at night that I am also recording. When I decide to go to bed, I am forced to leave the receiver on, and it stays on all night. How about this option: if you press the 'power' button while recording, you get three choices: 1. cancel (default, option), 2. stop recording now and power off, or 3. power off at end of recording.

I would choose 'power off at end of recording'. That way my hard drive isn't running all night, and my program guide can update, etc. Pressing any buttons on the remote after this would cancel the 'power off after recording' setting.

This could be applied to any of the Dish Network DVRs.


----------



## texas39 (Nov 11, 2003)

On most models you can Turn it off and the DVR will automatically come on when its suppose to record and off when it is done cause it was off before it started to record.

try it one night 
it does that on my 508 and 510


----------



## Bowlin (Dec 8, 2003)

Walt G said:


> Often, I start to watch a program late at night that I am also recording. When I decide to go to bed, I am forced to leave the receiver on, and it stays on all night. How about this option: if you press the 'power' button while recording, you get three choices: 1. cancel (default, option), 2. stop recording now and power off, or 3. power off at end of recording.


EXCELLENT feature request! Take it one step further: How often are you watching a program live and either run out of time or doze off? Wouldn't it be wonderful if there were an option that would allow you to record the entire program then shut off.



texas39 said:


> On most models you can Turn it off and the DVR will automatically come on when its suppose to record and off when it is done cause it was off before it started to record.


Of course that works fine. What we're talking about here is the ability to have the unit power down at the end if you've NOT set up the timer in advance.

-Frank


----------



## K R Kimmel (Dec 23, 2003)

The 721 implements a feature where if you are recording an event (or two events) and power off the receiver it will immediately turn off but will continue to record the event(s). Basicly if follows your option 3 without needing to wait to turn off. As the 921 shares the same code base with the 721 I expect it to function this way as well. 

And yes, it would be nice if the other dvr modes worked this way as well.


----------



## Valor55 (Dec 31, 2003)

Tivo has a "Standby" feature that shuts down all the outputs so you have no picture or audio and appears "off" but internally is "awake" and continues its recordings. I would appreciate a similar feature in the 921 when I consider upgrading to an HD PVR soon.


----------



## CompuDude (Jan 27, 2003)

texas39 said:


> On most models you can Turn it off and the DVR will automatically come on when its suppose to record and off when it is done cause it was off before it started to record.
> 
> try it one night
> it does that on my 508 and 510


This is true, but it does not address the problem scenario. If you have the DVR on, and are watching something, and something is recording, you can't turn off the power. The DVR re-enters the power state it was in when the recording began... in this case ON... when it finishes recording. And since you've gone to bed, it has to stay on for the rest of the night because you're not there to turn it off anymore.

If the DVR was off, then yes, it comes on by itself, records, and shuts down nicely. But not if the DVR was on when the recording started. Then you have no recourse but to wait until morning, causing lots of unneeded wear and tear on the hard disk.

Dish: Please fix this! Should be fairly simple to impliment! (Just toggle the power state "bookmark" it uses to shut back down when it finishes recording!) One dialog box offering to power down when recording is finished or stop recording and power down, which pops up if power is pressed while recording, would do the trick perfectly.

-CD


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

You can turn the 921 off while it's recording, and it continues recording - all lights go out except for the red record light, and then that shuts off when the recording is done. Also, when the 921 is off, and a timer fires, the lights on the front of the box don't all come on - only the red record light, meaning that it's recording without fully powering on as well.


----------



## CompuDude (Jan 27, 2003)

W00t! I like the 921 more and more! I hope they can add this feature to the 5xx series, too.


----------

